# Showing D'uccles?



## briannasellars (May 14, 2013)

Are D'uccles a common showbird? What birds do you show? If you do show any tips?


----------



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

briannasellars said:


> Are D'uccles a common showbird? What birds do you show? If you do show any tips?


I've seen quite a few at the shows and fairs. If you are going to show you need to decide with who (association, club, ect.). If you are young enough 4-H is amazing! If not I would suggest local fairs or joining and American Poultry Association or the D'uccle Club. I am looking to get into 4-H, I am probably the youngest one on this forum but from a very young age i started educating myself on all kinds of animals! Lol. I show my silkies in local fairs. What I've noticed is the closer your chicken looks to the "perfect specimen" the better. Kinda funny I know lol. But that's only with my experience. 

Here's the links to the Clubs/Association I told you about:

http://www.belgianduccle.org/

http://www.amerpoultryassn.com/

http://www.4-h.org/


----------



## briannasellars (May 14, 2013)

Reinerchick said:


> I've seen quite a few at the shows and fairs. If you are going to show you need to decide with who (association, club, ect.). If you are young enough 4-H is amazing! If not I would suggest local fairs or joining and American Poultry Association or the D'uccle Club. I am looking to get into 4-H, I am probably the youngest one on this forum but from a very young age i started educating myself on all kinds of animals! Lol. I show my silkies in local fairs. What I've noticed is the closer your chicken looks to the "perfect specimen" the better. Kinda funny I know lol. But that's only with my experience.
> 
> Here's the links to the Clubs/Association I told you about:
> 
> ...


I have been looking into 4-h. Lol I thought I was the youngest on this thing. I want to do 4-h until I am old enough to get into FFA (I can get more sponsors in FFA).


----------



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

briannasellars said:


> I have been looking into 4-h. Lol I thought I was the youngest on this thing. I want to do 4-h until I am old enough to get into FFA (I can get more sponsors in FFA).


Cool, same here!! And you should definitely get into 4-H it's tons of fun and everyone is super nice and down to earth. And then work your way up into FFA, APA, BDC, ect.


----------



## briannasellars (May 14, 2013)

Would you say this is a well put together birds?


----------



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

briannasellars said:


> Would you say this is a well put together birds?


From what I can see yes! Maybe just a little more foot feathering, i wouldnt worry at all anout it. there gorgeous though!


----------



## briannasellars (May 14, 2013)

Reinerchick said:


> From what I can see yes! Maybe just a little more foot feathering, i wouldnt worry at all anout it. there gorgeous though!


Thanks! Do you think judges will count off? How do you prepare your D'uccles for shows?


----------



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

briannasellars said:


> Thanks! Do you think judges will count off? How do you prepare your D'uccles for shows?


I don't think so, cause everything is perfect. And I don't show my D'uccles, only my Silkies. But I would say just give them a bath, fluff em up a bit and clean the waddles,ect.


----------



## briannasellars (May 14, 2013)

Ok thanks ReinerChick I am also thinking about getting a special lotion stuff for chickens to make their feathers shine. Do you think this will help me?


----------



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

briannasellars said:


> Ok thanks ReinerChick I am also thinking about getting a special lotion stuff for chickens to make their feathers shine. Do you think this will help me?


It's worth a shot! I've never personally used it but it sounds like it would help. Just don't use too much or it will make them really oily. Good luck!!


----------



## briannasellars (May 14, 2013)

Yes, and the lotion stuff is suppose to help their feet to keep their legs from getting scaly too.


----------



## EdisNiksic (Apr 1, 2013)

Yeah they could use some more foot feathering. My duccle has a lot of feathering on the feet and has big boots. Also her muff is very nice. But she is a pet, not really interested in showing. I am in FFA for vet tech.


----------



## briannasellars (May 14, 2013)

EdisNiksic said:


> Yeah they could use some more foot feathering. My duccle has a lot of feathering on the feet and has big boots. Also her muff is very nice. But she is a pet, not really interested in showing. I am in FFA for vet tech.


They are not fully grown. Do you think they will get more feathering? The girls are 3-4 weeks old and the boy is 4-5 weeks old.


----------



## EdisNiksic (Apr 1, 2013)

My duccle had very large feathering feet from a very young age. So much and so big that it was really funny to watch it hop/run lol. But i dont if ur birds will get more since i only have one duccle.


----------



## EdisNiksic (Apr 1, 2013)

EdisNiksic said:


> My duccle had very large feathering feet from a very young age. So much and so big that it was really funny to watch it hop/run lol. But i dont if ur birds will get more since i only have one duccle.


"But i dont know* if ur birds"


----------



## briannasellars (May 14, 2013)

Ok I think they will get more since they have new feathers coming up on their feet. I can start showing as soon as they start laying right?


----------

